# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه هاي اروپا

## sina a

سلام،ميخواستم بدون شرايط تحصيل در دانشگاه اروپايي چطوري؟!؟ من امسال پيشم تموم ميشه شايد اصلا نتونم كنكور بدم و برم اما نميدونم كشور هاي اروپايي كنور دارن يا ن؟!؟ اصلا شرايط براي من چجوري هس كسي اصلا داره؟؟؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

